# 5 acres with 3 story house in Warren, Maine 250,000



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

My best friend is selling his house. We got into a bad business deal with a spec house and it is not selling , so he decided to sell his house. He built this house 3 years ago. 3 stories, about 5 bedrooms, 2 baths. All custom pine interiors. Counters are pine slab one piece 24 inches by 2 1/2 inches. Dairy sink, farmstand addition. Total usable footage 3500 sq ft plus full basement. 24*20 cow barn with milking stall and feed room. Loft for hay or grain storage, dirt floor. 2 1/2 acres fenced pasture. 10*40 deck encompasses most of 2 sides of the house. Correct Deck. House is 28*40 with instant hot water. 3 sinks in the kitchen. All custom cabinetry. Wood heat, standing seam metal roof. Would rather this stay a farm, but more that a family lives there. It was family land, he hates to part with it, but the old debt monster has taken him out. Plenty of room for him, wife, and 5 little girls with plenty of room to spare. 

Floors are red birch shorts, clear stained. Walls are T/G pine 8" throughout. Ceilings are pine beadboard, all clear urethaned. Custom shower/tub unit of mosaic tile. Stair rails are hand peeled balisters and 2:*12" treads. Everything in this house screams Maine woods/finish carpenter built. 
Please tell anyone who may be interested about this home. This section of Warren is farm country with frontage on Route 1. I LOVE THIS HOUSE. If I could afford it, I would buy it, but neither him nor I can afford it anymore.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

http://picasaweb.google.com/cowperthwaitefamily/Rose/photo#5125758138910345554
sorry, the only pic I could find on short notice, will post more. The house and barn are visible from the pasture. That is what is shown there.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

http://jaretcohn.com/properties/jc_listing_detail.htm?id=432774


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

just added a virtual tour. this finally gives you a good idea of what the house is really like.


----------

